# Ximian Connector

## avlad

Поставил subj для пробы.

Запускаю ximian-connector-setup - мне пришет:

ximian-connector-setup: error while loading shared libraries: liblinc.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Не подскажите, чего не хватает ?

----------

## Zoltan

Это net-libs/linc.

```
*  net-libs/linc

      Latest version available: 1.0.3

      Latest version installed: 1.0.3

      Size of downloaded files: 238 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: A library to ease the writing of networked applications

```

----------

## avlad

Пасибо, помогло  :Smile: 

----------

